# Hello



## stairway2heaven (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello, my name is Danielle. I'm an education major. I'm 21 years old, and I own 2 cats. I've basically had cats my entire life. My cats names are Victoria and George. Victoria's full name is victoria Elaine Brittany Shumaker (when I was 11 I was going for the double middle name thing...and at the time it sounded good..but thats what I named her). George's middle name is paul. The cat was named after curious george because of the cat's very curious nature. His middle name is paul because..I was in the marching band and we had done a beatles anthology show. My friend had a cat named ringo....and we got to talking so i decided to name him george paul. The cat's name is a mixture of the beatles and curious george..how odd. Victoria is turning 11 in feburary, and george is 7. George was not initally my cat, he belonged to my mom so I dont remember his birthday. I know I was 14 when Victoria gave birth to George. Which means george has a birthday coming up as well. His birthday is in between march and June. My family kept George because we thought there was something wrong with him. He was VERY small for his age. He stayed just about new born kitten size until he was 9 months old. It was strange. The vet checked him out and said everything was fine. But he finally grew . Victoria is lovable cat, but is kind of the i'll come to you when i want attention type of cat. George is the "gimmie attention now" type of cat. You have to hide your hands from him so that you can fall asleep. George is very chicken. furby scares him and he hisses at furby. One day the cat was playing with a gecko that had gotten in...it walked towards him and he hissed and ran. I think thats about it


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Danielle!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

Glad you could join us!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Love your cats names! Welcome to the Forums  ..BTW, I've a stray visitor called Jean-Paul (after a French cousin), one of my ferals is Paulie (for now) will be Paul or Paulette when we find out what sex she's..
I've a thing abt the name Paul for kitties..don't ask why :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Danielle. I have a chicken cat too so I can definitely relate. Just out of curiousity, is your screen name related to Led Zeppelin's song :?:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to cat forum!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello, Welcome, See you on the boards.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome. I loved hearing about Victoria and George! Any pictures??


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

Welcome to the site! It's been a while since I've posted myself, but I'm back


----------

